# Wrong Ball, Rule ?



## Jokkebrok (Sep 13, 2011)

Only after putting, I noticed I had played the wrong ball. I was playing with two friends and by the time it was my turn to put, the other two had already finished, meaning one of them played my ball. It was clear who made that mistake, as his ball had been close to mine and moreover balls were from the same label. For this mistake, he was awarded with 2 strokes punishement, as I think is according to the rules. My question is: should I also have been punished for playing another ball, since from far, I could not see that my opponent hitted my ball, and when it was my turn, there was only one ball left on the green, which of course I pressumed it to be mine. Thanks.


----------



## Merlin76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes, you should have declared that you had played the wrong ball and incurred a 2 shot penalty. I assume you were playing stroke play and not matchplay.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Merlin76 said:


> Yes, you should have declared that you had played the wrong ball and incurred a 2 shot penalty. I assume you were playing stroke play and not matchplay.


Yes, if you had been playing match play, he would have lost the hole when he played your ball, so there would have been no penalty on you. Otherwise it's 2 strokes for each of you, AND you have to correct your mistake, meaning that you both have to replace your balls and finish the hole correctly. Not having done so, under the rules it's a disqualification for both of you. If there is no competition or wager, then that becomes a moot point, but that's the rule.


----------



## Kabilos (Sep 6, 2011)

This is why I learned about the rule that says you have to mark your ball. 

I picked up this nifty little tin cup item that has a decal on it and when I put my ball in teh cup I can draw or stencil this little picture on my ball which definitely helps me identify my ball amongst others.

I get no credit or benefit by mentioning the website but I found it very interesting and so might you.

Tin Cup Products, LLC


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I too have a Tin Cup ball stencil, but while it's a handy way to identify your ball, it isn't necessary to spend more than the cost of a Sharpie to put some sort of distinguishing mark on the ball. The real point is to be sure you have it marked so you can positively identify your ball, then make sure that you are indeed hitting your own ball before you swing.


----------

